# Uk Beer Ag Recipes Wanted



## manaen (17/3/06)

I wife's old man has asked me to try and make a few ales from 'the old country' (pfff poms).

I have never tried any of these beers so does anyone have a AG recipe for Double Diamond, Harp or Worthington?

I did a quick google and looks like Harp Larger is from the Guiness brewery, Double Diamond is pretty ordinary and not much on Worthington.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Pumpy (17/3/06)

maaen 

You can find the Ag recipies for Harp and Double Diamond in the book Clone Brews .

I think Harp lager is one of the most popular lagers in the UK 


Pumpy


----------



## Doc (17/3/06)

Also download This RecipeDB that contains the major ingredinets for a lot of the UK ales.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Pumpy (17/3/06)

Thats a handy link Doc


pumpy


----------



## razz (17/3/06)

G'day Manaen, I have a Worthington Whiteshied recipe if you are interested. Worthington is/was made by Bass. It's from the book "Brew your own real ale at home" by Protz & Wheeler.

Regards, John


----------



## Stuster (17/3/06)

Nice database Doc. Do you have a key for that? I can guess most of the hops and grains, but some I'm not sure of. :huh:


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/3/06)

Stuster said:


> Nice database Doc. Do you have a key for that? I can guess most of the hops and grains, but some I'm not sure of. :huh:
> [post="114834"][/post]​



If my memory serves me correctly the key is located within the data base, scroll down until you find key, or legend on the left where the brewery names are.


----------



## /// (17/3/06)

Most of the HB recipe's get the White sheild and bass recipes horribly wrong. I know this as I have a grist book from Bass with several recipes.

Important errors are too much crystal to acheive colour over black malt, too high mash temp and not using sugar. For the lager beers munich is required.

UK Ales are not syrupy sweet beers, unfortunately folks get this wrong.

Scotty


----------



## Doc (17/3/06)

Here is the key to the abbreviations.

Beers,
Doc

*Grain*
MO-Maris Otter pale malt, H-Halcyon pale malt, P-Pipkin pale malt, GP-Golden Promise pale malt, X-Crystal malt, B-Black malt, C-Chocolate malt, A-Amber malt, TB-Torrefied Barley, FW-Flaked Wheat, FB-Flaked Barley, FM-Flaked Maize, FW-Flaked Wheat, RB-Roast Barley, WM-Wheat Malt

*Hops*
G-Goldings, F-Fuggles, NB-Northern Brewer, T-Target, N-Northdown, C-Challenger, BX-Bramling Cross, H-Hallertau, P-Progress, SG-Styrian Goldings, WGV-Whitbread Goldings Variety, O-Omega, Y-Yeoman, Z-Zenith, BC-British Columbian

*Where the recipes came from*
RP-Roger Protz (appropriate edition of Real Ale Drinkers Almanac), GW-Graham Wheeler, LH-Les Howarth, EBA-European Beer Drinkers Almanac

*Rating*
<4-Horrible, 5-Just drinkable, 6-Drinkable, acceptable but bland, 7-Pleasant, a perfectly acceptable fine pint, 8-Very nice, some good character, 9-Extremely nice, full of character, 10-Perfection!


----------



## Stuster (17/3/06)

Thanks Doc and Andrew. Any interesting way to include the key. :blink:


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/3/06)

Cheers Doc.

I've converted it to an Excel spreadsheet. Looks interesting for sure. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Uncle Fester (17/3/06)

Doc said:


> Here is the key to the abbreviations.
> 
> 
> *Hops*
> ...



What???? No POR-Pride of Ringwood ?? What sort of database is this???


----------



## Thommo (17/3/06)

Must not be the "locally brewed-import" recipe's then.


----------



## manaen (17/3/06)

Hi Razz, Any chance of you posting that recipe .. I am sure there is someone else that would like to hold on to it


----------



## Steve (17/3/06)

manean - Grumpys do a very nice Bass Worthingtons Whiteshield extrabrew. Quick 30 min boil and you're done!

No affiliation blah blah blah - just a recommendation
Cheers
Steve


----------



## manaen (17/3/06)

Thanks steve ... though I was hoping for a AG recipe (can't turn back now)


----------



## razz (17/3/06)

To easy Manaen, the authors have the usual warnings in the book about reproducing the recipes as best they can.
BassWorthington White Shield
OG 1.051
FG 1.009
Alcohol 5.6%
40 EBU
90 min mash
2 hour boil
85% Pale malt
5% Crystal malt
10% Cane sugar
40g Challenger (hops start of boil)
25g Northdown (hops start of boil)
15g Northdown (hops last 15 mins)
1 tsp Irish moss (last 15 mins)
The authors state they use the sugar to get the ABV to tally up, also states that Bass occassionally use black malt for colour. The hops/malt ratio comes out at .80 Sounds about right for a IPA.

Good luck brother, John :beerbang:


----------



## Tony (17/3/06)

wow what a great datasbase

WIll have to do some serious research on there

cheers


----------



## poppa joe (17/3/06)

BREWING CLASSIC EUROPEON BEERS.....At your Library....
Or MHB Is selling the book..30.00
Just returned to library in NOWRA ...Has BASS WORTHINGTON..
WELL WORTH A LOOK...Has mostly AG +...Extract Conversions...
Cheers
PJ


----------



## manaen (18/3/06)

A library?!? jeez never thought of that!

Thanks for the tip poppajoe!


----------



## /// (18/3/06)

5 % crystal is too much - drop to around 2% and use black malt (probably 1/2%) to get the colour right.

Bass ALWAYS use black malt to get the colour right in the info I have.

Scotty


----------



## sinkas (2/11/06)

So /// what base malt do BASS use for this IPA?


----------



## Voosher (2/11/06)

sinkas said:


> So /// what base malt do BASS use for this IPA?



Mr Jackson says Halcyon... Linky

which is what I've heard elsewhere as well


----------



## /// (3/11/06)

Voosher said:


> sinkas said:
> 
> 
> > So /// what base malt do BASS use for this IPA?
> ...


----------

